# onClick auf Bilder scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren



## Airwolf89 (10. Jun 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da ein seltsames Problem.

Ich mache eine Seite für eine Kundin und habe da eine kleine Bildergalerie eingefügt.
Hauptfunktion ist halt dass man auf kleine Thumbnails klickt und dieses Bild dann groß angezeigt wird. 

Ich habe das bei mir getestet, sowohl auf dem Localhost als auch unter meinem Webspace. (Kann ja durchaus mal was anders sein)
Bei mir funktioniert das super im FF und im IE, bei meiner Kundin allerdings nicht. Sie geht über den IE rein, welche Version weiß ich leider nicht. Sie klickt auf die Bilder aber nix passiert. 

Hier kommt man zu der Seite:
.::Cats Holiday::.

Reicht es wenn ich den Link reinstelle? Ihr könnt euch ja den Code im Browser anschauen, ist alles in der html datei drin. Ansonsten stell ich den später rein.

Was könnte da nicht funktionieren? Ist schwer für mich nachvollziehbar, da bei mir nicht reproduzierbar. Könnte es vllt. einfach nur daran liegen dass Javascript bei ihr deaktiviert ist? Sie meint allerdings dass sie auf anderen Seiten nie Probleme hat.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Runtime (10. Jun 2010)

Es sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Check nochma den Source und sonst nimm einfach ein Area Objekt.


----------



## Airwolf89 (10. Jun 2010)

Was meinst du mit Area Objekt? Wo denn und was genau? =)

Nur zum Vermeiden von Missverständnissen, es geht um die Bildergalerie an sich, nit um den Link dorthin.


----------



## Runtime (10. Jun 2010)

Auf so einen Moment habe ich schon lange gewartet. Das kann man Googeln.


----------



## Airwolf89 (10. Jun 2010)

Und wo soll ich da die Areamap einbinden? Verstehe in dem Zusammenhang bloß nicht was ich damit soll. Dachte mir schon dass du die Areamap meinst, deswegen der Hinweis. Hab bloß grad keine Ahnung wie der mir helfen soll.


----------



## Runtime (10. Jun 2010)

Einfach mit JS die Image bounds checken, area objekt erstellen, an die map hängen und onClick listener setzen. Wenn das alles nicht functioniert nimm mal beim bild href="javascript:javascriptMethod(params)".


----------

